# turbo tax which one to buy



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

full time uber driver which edition do i need home and business
thanks 
bobby


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

Gotta buy small biz version for $59 (reg $79 less $20 w/ uber discount). You need it to itemize 1099 deductions.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on whether you are buying a hard copy (CD) or filing online with TurboTax software. The cheapest is the Deluxe version including Schedule C on a CD at Costco. Regular price $49.95, if it's on sale $39.95. If you are filing online you have to upgrade to get Schedule C, and it costs roughly $80 from what I have read, but also stores your return info in the cloud for future filing. You must have Schedule C either way.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

where do you get the uber coupon.


----------



## summerRain (Feb 9, 2016)

I have W2s from my fulltime job and 1099-K from Uber. This is my first time filing with 1099-K, and I am wondering which Turbotax to use so I can file both forms (W2 and 1099-K). I wanna buy the CD version and not the online one. Thanks in advance...

And is there any advices on what I can put as deductibles if I will use the standard mileage?? Thanks again.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Take the net from the 1099-K and put it where the self-employment income goes. This would go on Part 1 of the Schedule C. Normally this is where the 1099-Misc income is reported, but the K form is for merchant transactions (such as paypal, mastercard, etc) Same thought though, it's income to the recipient.


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

UberEricLong said:


> Gotta buy small biz version for $59 (reg $79 less $20 w/ uber discount). You need it to itemize 1099 deductions.


How did you get this discount?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's what I want to know I need to buy one


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

summerRain said:


> I have W2s from my fulltime job and 1099-K from Uber. This is my first time filing with 1099-K, and I am wondering which Turbotax to use so I can file both forms (W2 and 1099-K). I wanna buy the CD version and not the online one. Thanks in advance...
> 
> And is there any advices on what I can put as deductibles if I will use the standard mileage?? Thanks again.


You can use TurboTax Deluxe CD version. Costco sells it for $49.95, but had an instant coupon for $10 off a few weeks ago. I bought it, and it includes Schedule C. 
Check the Taxes forum for step by step help in filing with TT. UberPissed wrote it for online, but the basics are the same for filling out the forms.


----------

